# About My Wife



## rusty (Oct 10, 2010)

My wife loves going to the landfill sites, If I leave her home she pouts for days. 

Some of the lamps she has found.


----------



## skeeter629 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to poke around to see what I could find. That would be kind of fun. I like the lamp in the last picture.


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! those are some nice lamps Rusty.
Funny what people will throw out sometimes isn't it.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 10, 2010)

The one on the right in the second picture I'll bet was really cool in its day. Looks like it would have had glass lenses in the shade

-Lance


----------



## butcher (Oct 10, 2010)

No wonder she pouts, shame on you for not taking her. thanks for sharing. I loved junk yards, problem is they won't let me get anything from them anymore.


----------



## rusty (Nov 6, 2010)

Another lamp find from last weekend, we'll see what tomorrow brings as we make our milk run of the landfills.

Tending our milk run is going to be limited from here on in, we just signed the papers for another property.yesterday. A beautiful 2 acres of water front property with a dock on the river, two shops, one larger than the one I have now and the wife has spoken for the other.

No neighbors - period... Love it.

We take possession December 1rst possibly sooner. so out time is mapped out for us.

My wife has been buying molds to make lawn ornaments for the past 8 years, now I'll put her to work.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 6, 2010)

rusty said:


> Another lamp find from last weekend, we'll see what tomorrow brings as we make our milk run of the landfills.
> 
> Tending our milk run is going to be limited from here on in, we just signed the papers for another property.yesterday. A beautiful 2 acres of water front property with a dock on the river, two shops, one larger than the one I have now and the wife has spoken for the other.
> 
> ...



We will see who puts who to work.. 8)


----------



## rusty (Nov 6, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > We will see who puts who to work.. 8)



Truth is our Jack Russell, Cooper rules the roost. These dogs are like the ever ready bunny they just keep going and going.

I think the Russell is the smartest breed of dog there is and get frustrated when their owners don't understand their needs, I've heard and read all sorts of stories of these dogs pooping or pissing in shoes or chewing up the house.

We've had Cooper since he was 4 weeks old and this dog has been the perfect gentleman, the only issue we ever had is at 6 weeks of age he was over rambunctious and we exiled him to the outdoors banning him from the house.

Well the little bugger is now 8 years old, owns my favorite chair and bed and makes both the wife and I laugh at least a dozen times a day with his antics.

Couple of weeks ago he rooted out a mouse nest while the wife was walking him on a leash, Cooper chomped on the nest a few pinkies fell out and became lunch. Wife thought it disgusting, I laughed myself silly.


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey rusty where are you im on the magnetawan river 10 minute boat ride to georgian bay


----------

